
SARS-CoV-2 Sequencing Resources - max_
https://github.com/CDCgov/SARS-CoV-2_Sequencing
======
tjridesbikes
My employer has been putting a lot of time into COVID-19 research and tools.
It's great to see that work recognized here! We've all been working very hard
to make tools and data related to this pandemic available to the public and
researchers alike.

------
xvilka
We have a task[1] to add more sequence file formats support in radare2. Any
help is welcome. You can read more about bioinformatics with radare2 in our
blog post [2].

[1]
[https://github.com/radareorg/radare2-extras/issues/165](https://github.com/radareorg/radare2-extras/issues/165)

[2]
[http://radare.today/posts/radare2-bioinformatics/](http://radare.today/posts/radare2-bioinformatics/)

